# Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Juli 2012)

*Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Testet und behaltet einen EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition!

EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Alpenföhn.de)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games    Hardware gibt euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Caseking die  Chance  dazu: Drei  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum  veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet   einen  Test eines Prozessorkühlers von EKL Alpenföhn verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was   genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als   Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern und mehrere  Prozessorkühler zum Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet   Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer   noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst   (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum    schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,    euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und    endet voraussichtlich am 02.09.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der    vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Donnerstag, dem 26.07.2012, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Chinaquads (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Würde diesen Kühler gegen den H80 und den Dark Rock Advanced C1 antreten  lassen.Als Benchmark würden Prime95 und 3DMark 2011 kommen, getestet  wird er auf einem Phenom 955BE @ 3,2 , 3,6 und 3,8 ( @1,45V ) auf einem  Asus M5A99EVO X, GTX570 GLH und 8 GB DDR III

Temperatur wird mit Coretemp gemessen, zusätzlich würde von Fluke ( http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/dede/Ther....htm?PID=56096 ) noch ein Oberflächentemperaturfühler mit ins Boot kommen, um die Kühlertemperatur zu messen.

Dokumentiert wird das ganze mit Hilfe einer Pentak K-R  ( Pentax K-r - SLR-Kameras - PENTAX RICOH IMAGING DEUTSCHLAND GmbH )  mit 18 -55 Objektiv, zusätzlich habe ich noch ein 70 - 300mm Objektiv und ein Stativ.

Verpackt wird das ganze in einen Antec One mit div. Lüftern von Noiseblocker.

Die Lautstärke kann mit Hilfe von div. dba Messgeräten durchgeführt werden.

Ich hoffe das reicht, ich würde mich über ein "Testobjekt" wahnsinnig freuen


----------



## TanTien (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Ich würde gerne Tester werden und den Kühler mit meinem Alpenföhn Brocken vergleichen. Als Prozessor habe ich einen Phenom II X4 810, den ich bis 3,5GHz hochtakten kann. Mein Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3. Als Grafikkarte besitze ich eine Gigabyte HD7850 und als RAM benutze ich 8GB G.Skill RipJawsX 1600.
Fotos kann ich mithilfe meiner Canon 500D machen und ich besitze ein Ministudio.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich das Produkt testen dürfte.


----------



## toxic27 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hallo,
bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Test.

Da ich Hardcore Overclocker (CPU ist derzeit ein i7 2600k @ 5,1GHz auf Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4) bin und einen Prolimatech Megahalems (gemoddet mit 2x120mm Lüfter von Enermax) besitze würde der Test mitunter zeigen ob sich mein Model oder der Shamrock eher lohnt gekauft zu werden falls OC ein Kriterium sein sollte. Ebenso wie wertig und gut die beiden 120er Lüfter sind. Eine Canon 12MP Digicam käme zum Einsatz für die Bilder. Habe schon mehrere Lesertests gemacht,bin also kein Neuling auf dem Gebiet.

MfG


----------



## chroeg (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hallo Community,
Ich würde den  EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock gegen den Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 und der wassergekühlten Corsair H60 antreten lassen.
Dies geschieht mit dem AMD Phenom II X6 1055T und einer Geforce GTS450.Diese basieren zur Zeit auf einem Asus Crosshair Vmit dem akuellen 990FX Chipsatz.
Als Arbeitsspeicher werden einmal 4Gb Corsair XMS1600Mhz und einmal 8GB Kingston 1333Mhz verwendet.
Alles wird innerhalb eines NZXT Lexa S Gehäuses durchgeführt. 
Fotos werden mit dem HTC One X und einer  Canon EOS 550D gemacht.
Benchmarks: CINEBENCH ,3D Mark 06 Premium , Prime 95 und was natürlich nicht fehlen darf ,das Gaming:Battlefield 3 und COD MW3.
Als Messprogramme werden Coretemp,AMD Overdrive und HW Monitor verwendet.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen ,wenn ich als Tester angenommen werde und für die PCGH Redaktion einen Testbericht schreiben dürfte.


----------



## HairforceOne (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Ich würde "das" Matterhorn auch gerne testen. Ich denke es ist auf jeden Fall interessant zu sehen, wie er sich auf etwas älteren Sockeln verhält. Ich mit meinen Q6600 auf 3,2 GhZ ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Auch kann ich mit ihm vielleicht noch höhere Taktraten erreichen. Da kommt es natürlich auf die Kühlung an.

Der Q6600 ist bekanntlich einer der Prozessoren, welcher gerne und viel Abwärme produziert.

Platz finden würde der Kühler in einem Soprano DX mit großen Seitenfenster. Fotos werde ich mit meiner 10 Megapixel Kamera machen und diese (falls nötig) Nachbearbeiten.
Den restlichen Unterbau findet man in meiner Signatur.

Lediglich bei der Lautstärke muss ich mich "Leider" auf meine Ohren verlassen. Aber da denke ich, dass die 'Ohrenwerte' doch interessanter sind als die Messwerte.

Eine gute 'Schreibe' bringe ich natürlich auch mit. Als Hobby-Autor bin ich bei Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung sehr pingelig.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn testen könnte.

Grüße
Dash


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Ich wäre auch bereit diesen Kühler hier zu testen. Aber zuvor erstmal was zu mir: Mein Name ist Issam und bin 19 Jahre alt. Erfahrung mit Hardware hab ich viel, und Berichte habe ich auch schon geschrieben (Lesertests allerdings nur im Hardwareluxx), wird also bald Zeit, dass mal hier etwas von mir zu finden ist! Einbau/Umbau von Hardware ist kein Problem, da ich das schon seit geraumer Zeit privat mache und sogar Systeme für Bekannte/Kunden zusammenstelle.

Eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich und Fotos kann ich dank gegebenem Equipment auch gut machen. Der Testbericht wird auf keinen Fall 4 Wochen in Anspruch nehmen - eher eine Woche, und da derzeit ja Schulferien sind, ist genug Zeit vorhanden.

Professionelle Temperatur- und Lautstärkemessgeräte sind vorhanden und werden natürlich genutzt.

Wie sieht mein Test aus?

1. Einleitung, generelle Infos
2. Technische Daten und Austattung
3. Impressionen-Kühler
4. Impressionen-Lüfter
5. Vorstellung der Testsystems und Testvorgang
6. Messungen und Eindrücke (Temperatur7Lautstärke/Vergleich gegen andere Kühler usw.)
7. Fazit/Abschließendes Urteil/Award


Dies alles wird in wahlweise auf einem Cooler Master Benchtable oder einigen zur Wahl stehenden Gehäusen getestet. Man muss bis dahin schauen, was am sinnvollsten ist. Die Hardware sieht folgendermaßen aus:  

Intel Core I7 2600K
ASUS P8Z68V-Pro
8GB DDR3 Ripjaws X
580Watt BeQuiet Straight Power E9
GTX 470
120GB ADATA SSD UND 500GB WD BLUE HDD

Als Vergleichkühler hätte ich zum einen einen Scythe Mugen 2 sowie einen Prolimatech Genesis mit 3 Lüftern. Gegen diese beiden müsste sich dann der Matterhorn behaupten und zeigen wie er sich so schlägt.

Ich hoffe das ist genug und darf bald meinen allerersten Bericht für das PCGH-Forum veröffentlichen 

Hier mal die Hardwareluxx-Berichte:

[User-Review] Ninja´s PSU-Check: Antec EarthWatts EA-550 Platinum

[User-Review] Ninja´s Lüfter-Check -> Heute: BeQuiet! Shadow Wings und Silent Wings 2!

[User-Review] Corsair, Hardwareluxx &TheUrbanNinja presents: Corsair Carbide 500R - User Review

Danke fürs Lesen und viele Grüße,

Ninja


----------



## m1ch1 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Ich würde gern die Kühlleistung des MAtterhorn auf einer immer noch recht weit verbreiteten CPU testen. Dabei handelt es sich um den Core I5 750. 

OC würde ich natürlich auch betreiben. Als Vergleichskühler käme ein Prolimatech Megahalems zum einsatz.

Für Bilder würde natürlcih auch gesorgt werden.

M1ch1


----------



## Rune (19. Juli 2012)

*Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben*

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich ebenfalls als Lesertester bewerben. Mein Sys  besteht aus einem PhenomII X6 1090T @3,8Ghz auf einem Asus Crosshair V,  momentan gekühlt von einer Corsair H60. Die aufgeführten  Vorraussetzungen bzgl. Hardware-Wissen & Co. kann ich natürlich  erfüllen. Mein Testprogramm würde ggf. aus einem Rundumreview bestehen,  allerdings mit Fokus auf das vorhandene(?) OC-Potential und die  Wärmeabfuhr.

GreeZ


----------



## freak1234 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Getestet wird es mit der Platform eines Asrock Fatal1ty P67  Professionell und einem Core i7 2600k mit 16 GB Ram Arbeitsspeicher.  Getestet wird einmal im Idle und unter Last einmal mit OC und einmal  ohne mit verschiedenen Einstellungen. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Xigmatek  Midgard Black Window was blau beleuchtet ist .

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. * Klar bin ich *
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum     schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,     euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. *Alles Klar wird aber mit Liebe gemacht der Bericht*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können. *Hardware kann ich selbstständig installieren und habe Ehrfahrung von 3 CPU Kühlern*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.  *Denke die habe Ich*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.  *mit einer digitalen Kamera*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester. *Cool^^*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. *Alles klar 

mfg freak*


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Ich würde gern einen der drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition testen.

Mein Testsytem findet man in der Signatur, ich liste es aber nochmal auf:
Prozessor: i7-870
Board: Asus P7P55D-E
Ram: 8 GB DDR3 1333 MHZ CL9
Graka: Asus GTX 560 DCII OC(sollte bis dahin da sein, ansonsten die HD 5870 im Referenz Design)
Netzteil: BeQuiet! E8 - 580 Watt CM
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Enermax UCTB12
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value(ohne Seitenlüfter)
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128 Gb 
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ
Laufkwerk: Samsung

Im Test werde ich zunächst den Lieferumfang betrachten und dann den Shamrock entweder für sich selbst betrachten oder mit dem Enermax ETD-T60-VD vergleichen. In jedem Fall kommt die gleiche WLP Paste zum Einsatz, zur Verfügung steht da die Artic Cooling MX-2 und MX-4.
Verglichen werden die Temperaturen bei Standarteinstelunngen sowie bei OC(soweit der Kühler dies zulässt) sowie bei verschiedenen Drehzahleinstellungen, über das Bios geregelt. Weiterhin werde ich die Lautstärke sowie die Geräusche beurteilen.
Für Fotos steht mir eine Kamera zur Verfügung.

Ich würde mich freuen ein Testexpemplar zur Verfügung gestellt zu bekommen.

Gruß,
GoldenMic


----------



## <ZEROZERO> (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

hallo
also da ich nur einen q9400 chip habe, würde ich natürlich direkt mal schauen wie sich die werte von meinem großglockner unterscheiden.
meine cpu erreicht grade 3,4 ghz, aber ich denke mit der entsprechenden ausrüstung würd noch was gehn... 

meine sonstige hardware
asus p5q deluxxe
q9400 @3,4ghz
groß glockner
zotac gts 250
4gb ddr2 mushkin
32bit system
festplatten... einige^^ (sata)
zz ca 8 120mm lüfter

ja und die arbeit müsste man wissen wie das gewünscht wird... so wie bei der ita ausbildung oder weniger trocken...
mfg


----------



## Jojoshman (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Ich würde auch gerne einen der Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition als Testexemplar bekommen 

Mein System:

Intel Core i5-2500k auf Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Asrock P67 Extreme 4
XFX HD6870
8GB Exceleram
Samsung Spinpoint 1tb
Samsung 830 SSD 128gb
Coolermaster HAF 912 plus
Antec HCG-520
Enermax T.B. Silence und Enermax Everest Lüfter

Ich würde natürlich wie üblich testen, aber zusätzlich auch noch mit meinem aktuellen CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Matterhorn ( mit einem Enermax Twister Everest) vergleichen, einmal mit den beiden Lüftern des Shamrock und einmal mit meinen Lüftern (aber auch mit einem Lüfter). Mein i5-2500k wird natürlich auch übertaktet und dann die Temperatur gemessen. Als WLP steht die MX-4 zur Verfügung und als Kamera eine Sony NEX-5.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, da ich noch nie einen Lesertest gemacht hab.Langsam wird es mal Zeit


----------



## Murphy (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hallo zusammen.

Gerne würde ich den Matterhorn von Alpenföhn testen. 
Den Test würde ich in verschiedene Kategorien aufteilen, Lieferumfang und erster Eindruck, Wie gut funktioniert die Montage, ersten Eindrücke im Betrieb, Temperaturen und Lautheit (subjektiv) unter Last. 
Im Test würde ich den Matterhorn mit dem Boxed-Kühler vom i7-2600k und Thermalright HR-02 Macho vergleichen. Dabei wird sich zeigen, wie sich die Temperatur verhält.


----------



## Braineater (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hallo,
ich würde mich gerne mal wieder für einen Lesertest bewerben. In meiner Freizeit schreibe ich selber hin und wieder das ein oder andere Review von daher stecke ich ziemlich gut in der Materie. Gute Bilder und dazu passende Texte sollten für mich keine größeren Probleme darstellen. Ich habe bis jetzt bereits neun Kühler getestet (darunter aktuelle High End Brocken wie der Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Dark Rock Pro 2 und Archon SB-E) und kann aufgrund dessen entsprechend viele Vergleichswerte liefern. Den Kühler würde ich in unterschiedlichen Lüfterkonfigurationen sowie bei Unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen testen. Für gute Eigenschaften der Produkte vergebe ich auch meine eigens kreierten Awards.

Als Cam kommt eine EOS 600D zum Einsatz.

Als Testsystem kommt folgendes zum Einsatz:
i5 2500k@4,2 Ghz
Gigabyte P67A UD4 B3
16 GB Corsair LP
GTX 680@ Shaman
256 GB Samsung 830 SSd
Bitfenix Shinobi XL

Das Review würde ich wie folgt gliedern:

*Einleitung und Danksagung
 Verpackung und Lieferumfang
 Technische Daten
 Optik und Verarbeitung
 Serienlüfter
 Montage
 Testsystem und Ablauf
 Kühlleistung
 Fazit
*
Um euch einen Eindruck meiner Schreibe und meiner Bilder zu machen könnt ihr gerne einen Blick in meine Signatur werfen*.
*So dann hoffe ich mal auf das Beste  Ich wünsche natürlich allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück


----------



## RainbowCrash (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Ich würde mich auch gerne für ein Review bewerben. Ich habe mehrere Personen in meinem Freundeskreis die von den EKL Alpenföhn Produkten sehr überzeugt sind, davon würde ich mich auch gerne überzeugen und dabei auch den Mitgliedern des Forums meine Eindrücke schildern. Foto´s werden mit einer Praktica 5008 angefertigt, natürlich nur mit Stativ. Testen würde ich den Kühler auf meinem normalen System:

- Intel i5 2500K @Stock
- Asus P8Z68 V-LX
- 8GB Corsair XMS3
- Nvidia Gainward GTS450
- zusätzlich Nvidia Gainward GTX570 Phantom
- Sharkoon Rush Power 500M

Als Gehäuse kommt mein Cooler Master Elite 430 zum Einsatz, bestückt mit 3 Gehäuselüftern. Bewerten würde ich:

- Verarbeitung
- Einbau bei Gehäusen mit CPU-Cutout 
- Einbau bei einem ausgebautem Mainboard
- Subjektive Lautstärke
- Temperatur unter Last (Prime 95, Battlefield 3, Metro 2033, GTA IV)

Die Temperatur und subjektive Lautstärke würde ich mit meiner Corsair H80 vergleichen, die mit 2 Noiseblocker PLPS im Push-Pull betrieben wird. Anschließen würde ich die Lüfter auf dem Mainboard. 

Zusätzlich würde ich den Einbau bei meinem Sockel 1155 System auch mit dem Einbau auf einem AM2 System mit folgenden Spezifikationen vergleichen:

- AMD Athlon 64X2 5000+
- MSI MS-7309
- 1GB Kingston DDR2 Ram

Da das System ja schon etwas betagt ist würde ich nur den Einbau testen, die Temperaturen sollten bei einem Dualcore vernachlässigbar sein. 

Gliedern würde ich den Test folgendermaßen:

- Einleitung mit Danksagung und Kurzinformationen zum Hersteller
- Verpackung und Verarbeitung
- Maße und Gewicht
- Lieferumfang 
- Einbau bei Gehäusen mit CPU-Cutout
- Einbau bei ausgebautem Mainboard bei Sockel 1155 und AM2
- Vergleich der subjektiven Lautstärke und Temperatur mit der Corsair H80
- Vergleich der Temperaturen mit anderen Lüftern (Corsair Lüfter die bei der H80 mitgeliefert werden und den Noiseblocker PLPS, jeweils in Push-Pull)
-  Abschließendes Fazit und persönliche Meinung


----------



## xX FC Bayern Xx (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Ich möchte hiermit bestätigen das ich dabei bin  , Super Aktion, Habe leider ein nicht so gutes System aber ich kann alle mit Sockel AM2 testen MFG


----------



## aliriza (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hallo,

ich würde sehr gerne die Herausforderung annehmen.
Das wäre die Perfekte Gelegenheit den neuen Kühler der Alpenföhn Serie (Matterhorn Shamrock Edition) gegen einen alten jedoch guten Kühler, ebenfalls von Alpenföhn (Brocken) zu testen. Ich besitze zudem noch einen Sandart Kühler von Intel, die ebenfalls als Vergleich dienen soll.
Zu dem wird es für viele User interessant sein zu sehen, ob so ein Kühler auch in kleinere Gehäuse passt wie zum Beispiel in den Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower.
Handwerklich begabt bin ich auch um die Hardware unbeschadet und problemlos zu montieren.

Zu dem kann ich noch verschiedene Lüfter an den Kühler testen.
Wie zum Beispiel 

Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm
Scythe Slip Stream 120 PWM (SY1225SL12LM-P)
Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm
EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Purple LED, 120x120x25mm, 1300rpm 

Getestet wird mit 
*Prime95*.
CPU Temperatur wird mit *CoreTemp* gemessen.
Lüfter werden mit* ASrock Extreme Tuning Utility *geregelt.
*Raumtemperatur Messer*

Fotos und Videos kann ich mit einer Spiegelreflex Kamera machen.

Inhalt

*Einleitung 
Verpackung / Lieferumfang
Technische Daten
Optik und Verarbeitung
Serienlüfter
Montage
Testsystem / Testmethode
Kühlleistung
Fazit
*
PS: Zu dem wäre es ein Super Geburtstagsgeschenk zum 03.08.2012 ^^
Mein Testsystem könnt ihr in meiner Signatur sehen.

hier steht es aber noch mal

SysProfile CPU: i5-2500K@EKL Brocken Mb: AsRock P67 Pro 3
Graka: Asus 6870 1GB RAM: Teamgroupelite 8GB
Nt: Cougar A450 Lw: LG Electronics GH22NS50
Gh: Asgard I FP:Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB


----------



## Korbi97 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hallo, 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen den neuen CPU Kühler zu testen. Getest wird mit einem AMD FX 8150 auf einem Asus Sabertooth 990fx mit 16gb Corsair RAM. Vergleichen könnte ich den Kühler mit der Antec H2O 620 und dem AMD Boxed Kühler. Ich kann diese auch mit Enermax T.B silence oder Aerocool Lüftern ausstatten. Kenne mich gut mit Kühlern aus und kann mit der Nikon D3100 und der Olympus 590 uz auch gute Fotos vom Tetaufbau machen. Gemessen wird dann mit coretemp oder der Asus AI suite. Zum aufheizen wird prime 95 verwendet. Auch kann ich mit Spielen testen. Ich werde ebenso overclocking betreiben um richtig viel Abwärme zu erzeugen  Ich würde auch evtl. Das System aus dem Gehäuse(Aerocool Vx e Pro LE) bauen, damit der Test nicht durch die Gehäusebelüftung beeinflusst wird. Hier würde zum Vergleich auch ein modernes AMD System zur Verfügung stehen, das durch den Bulldozer ausreichend Abwärme produziert.

Gruß Korbi97


----------



## lunar19 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

  wie auch bei der letzten Kühlerausschreibung möchte ich mich hiermit auf das Produkt bewerben. 

  Ich kann als Ausrüstung ein kräftiges Testsystem vorweisen, welches aus einem Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3, einem AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE und einer Radeon HD 4890 besteht. Der Prozessor ist auf vier GHz übertaktet, um so mehr Abwärme erzeugen zu können. Dazu ist noch zu sagen,  dass der Testaufbau offen sein wird, um die Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Modellen zu gewährleisten. Diese wären:


   Thermalright True Spirit 140
   Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
   Noctua NH-L12
   AMD Boxed Lüfter
   Außerdem besitze ich noch eine kleine Auswahl an Lüftern, mit welchen die Kühlleistung auch auf andere Weise bewertet werden könnte. 
  Mein bisheriger Testablauf würde dann ungefähr so aussehen:Einleitung mit Danksagung und Klassifizierung der Kühler (spezielle Ausgabe etc.)

   Spezifikationen mit Vergleich zum Standardmodell
   Erster Eindruck, Verpackung (sicher und gut verpackt, Verarbeitung auf den ersten Blick… )
   Der Kühler im Detail (verschiedene Detailansichten und Beschreibungen, Erläuterungen der Funktionen, weitere Bewertung der „Features“)
   Der Lüfter im Detail (ebenso Detailansichten sowie Vergleich mit Standardmodell, kurze Erläuterung der Funktionsweise )
   Montage (Auf Intel – und AMD-Sockel, Schwierigkeit, benötigte Mittel, Mainboardausbau nötig etc.)
   Kühlleistung (offener Testaufbau, mit Messungen zu Idle und Last bei 50/75/100% Lüfterdrehzahl, ähnlich dem System bei PCGH, Leistung mit anderen Lüftern…)
   Lautstärke (subjektive Beschreibung der Lautstärke, Video dazu)
   Fazit und Bewertung mit Award (Aufführung der Argumente für und gegen den Kühler, Besonderheiten etc.)
   Pro/Contra-Liste
   Weiterführende Links (PCGH-Vergleich, Ankündigungen, Produktseiten)
   Jetzt ist noch zu erwähnen, dass ich seit kurzem auch in der Lage bin, gute Fotos zu erstellen, da ich im Besitz eines Fotozeltes bin und dieses im Zusammenspiel mit der Lumix TZ-6 gute Ergebnisse liefert. 

  Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es diesmal klappt und wünsche allen viel Glück bei der Wahl 

  Viele Grüße,
  lunar19

  Meine letzten Reviews, die ich schon verfasst habe, findet ihr hier:
[Review] Enermax Clipeus – Der Schild für deine Hardware?
[Review] Bitfenix Raider – Lautstarker Räuber oder ausgeglichener Angreifer?
[Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?
[Review] Noctua NF-F12 PWM – Die neue Referenz der Lüfter?
[Review] Thermalright True Spirit 140 Two Fan Bundle - der noch bessere True Spirit?
[Review] Noctua NH-L12 – kleiner Kühler ganz groß?


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Guten Abend oder auch guten Morgen,


hiermit möchte ich mich wie viele andere für die Test's mit dem EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU Kühler bewerben.

Wie  man offenbar sehen kann bin ich ein Mitglied in diesem Forum und das  nicht seit gestern, mit der Gramatik habe ich keine Probleme so das ich  den Punkt mit der ordentlichen Schreibe "abhaken" kann.​*Getestet werden würde der EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn mit folgendem System:*



AMD PhenomII X4 B55 (alias X2 555) welche bei 4GHz Standard getaktet wird
8GB DDR3 RAM von Mushkin
ASRock 880G Pro3
2x 500GB HDD (Samsung & Seagate) - 1x 128GB SDD Agility3
500W NT von BeQuiet (E5)
und zum Schluss dient das Xigmatek Midgard II mit 2x 140mm und 2x 120mm Lüftern von BeQuiet als Gehäuse


Als Referenz zum testen würde dieser Kühler in Frage kommen da dieser bei mir 24/7 läuft, ich denke damit kann man direkte Vergleiche erzielen, als Wärmeleitpaste dient die altbegehrte MX3.


Zum Fotographieren der Komponenten usw. würde eine Sony Cybershot Kamera genutzt werden.


Zu  meiner Person kann ich nur sagen das mir Hardware nicht unbekannt ist  sowie keinerlei Berührungsängste bestehen, CPU Kühler mögen vielleicht  manchmal kompliziert sein aber nicht das unmachbare.

*Getestet wird nach folgenden Kriterien:*​

Verpackung
Inhalt
Zubehör
Qualität/Verarbeitung
Temperaturen zur Referenz bzw. mit & ohne übertaktung

uvw.
Ich hoffe ich konnte einwenig überzeugen und würde mich über ein positives Ergebniss freuen.


ru.
Clawhammer​


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Würde diesen Kühler gegen den H80 und den Dark Rock Advanced C1 antreten lassen.Als Benchmark würden Prime95 und 3DMark 2011 kommen, getestet wird er auf einem Phenom 955BE @ 3,2 , 3,6 und 3,8 ( @1,45V ) auf einem Asus M5A99EVO X, GTX570 GLH und 8 GB DDR III
> 
> Temperatur wird mit Coretemp gemessen, zusätzlich würde von Fluke ( http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/dede/Ther....htm?PID=56096 ) noch ein Oberflächentemperaturfühler mit ins Boot kommen, um die Kühlertemperatur zu messen.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich das lese, hab ich Angst, mich zu bewerben...
Wie soll man denn da mithalten?
Erst recht, wenn man noch keine Erfahrung hat?
Haste Erfahrung (und die Ausrüstung) bekommste mehr.
Haste keine, kriegste keine, weil chancenlos.
Schade.
Aber wer auch immer den Test durchführt, ich bin gespannt auf das (inhaltliche) Ergebnis.


----------



## Krasus (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit den EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU Kühler testen zu dürfen.

Ich heiße Christian und bin 19 Jahre alt. Seit 4 Jahren beschäftige ich mich leidenschaftlich mit PC Hardware und hab so schon ein wenig Erfahrung gesammelt.

Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
  - Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,0 Ghz, 1,120 V
  - MSI P67A-GD53
  - Mushkin Silverline Stiletto 8GB DDR3-1600 RAM
  - Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5870
  - 500GB HDD von Samsung
  - Seasonic X-660
  - Fractal Design Define XL

Für den Vergleich zum Matterhorn habe ich hier noch den Boxed Kühler von Intel, den Scythe Katana 3, den Prolimatech Armageddon und den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1.
Desweiteren stehen mir 2 mal 2 120mm Lüfter von Noiseblocker (NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 1000rpm) und Enermax (T.B.Apollish, 900rpm) zur Verfügung.

Die Fotos zu dem Test würde ich mit einer Canon EOS 1000D schießen.

Den Test würde ich nach diesem Schema gestalten:
  - Verpackung und Zubehör
  - Optik / Verarbeitung
  - Montage
  - Subjektive Lautstärke bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen (50%, 75%, 100%)
  - Kühlleistung ohne und mit OC (3,3 Ghz mit 1,120 V / 4,0 Ghz mit 1,120 V) bei verschieden Drehzahlen
  - Kühlleistung mit den oben genannten Lüftern
  - Fazit

Ich hoffe das ich für diesen Test in Erwägung gezogen werde und wünsche allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. Juli 2012)

Erstmal ein herzliches "Hallo" an alle!

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls als Tester für einen der drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition bewerben.
Ich werde den Kühler in zwei unterschiedlichen Systemen testen.
System 1:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
Mobo: MSI Z77A-GD65
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Grafik: MSI R7850 Twin Frozr
Netzteil: Corsair TX650
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410

System 2:
CPU: Intel Core i5-760
Mobo: Gigabyte H55M-USB3
RAM: 4GB Corsair C8
Grafik: Gainward GTX460 GS
Netzteil: Corsair CX500
Gehäuse: Blackstorm Raidmax

Die Leistung des Kühlers wird sowohl mit normalen Taktfrequenzen, als auch mit übertakteten Prozessoren auf den Prüfstand gestellt. Desweiteren werde ich auch einen Corsair A50 und einen Cooler Master TX3 Evo, sowie die Boxed-Kühler der beiden Prozessoren als Vergleich hinzuziehen.
Um die Leistung des Kühlers zu erfassen wird der Prozessor in drei Durchläufen mittels Prime95 über einen Zeitraum von jeweils 20 Minuten belastet, wobei die Temperatur über RealTemp und HWMonitor ausgelesen wird. Sollte einer der drei Testdurchläufe Auffälligkeiten aufweisen, wird der Test wiederholt. Als WLP wird die Arctic Cooling MX-4 genutzt. Die Lautstärke des Kühlers wird subjektiv von verschiedenen Personen bewertet.
Um das Testverfahren abzulichten wird ein Samsung Galaxy S2 dienen.

Meinen Testbericht werde ich wie folgt gliedern:
1. Einleitung
2. Erster Eindruck (Zubehör, Verarbeitung, Optik, Montage)
3. Beschreibung der Testsysteme und des Testverfahrens
4. Praxis (Test des Kühlers in den unterschiedlichen Systemen und Vergleich mit anderen Kühlern)
5. Fazit


Über ein Testobjekt würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß,
s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w


----------



## gedoens (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde sehr gerne einen Lesertest über den Alpenföhn Shamrock verfassen.

Ganz spontan schon allein wegen der sehr schönen grünen Farbe 

Zum praktischen Hintergrund: Nach dem Lesertest des Huntkey Jumper 300G würde ich gerne wieder etwas testen und darüber berichten. Mein altersschwacher CPU-Kühler schreit in der plötzlich einsetzenden Sommerwärme um Hilfe. 

Mein Testsystem: 

AMD Phenom II X3@X4 2,7 GHz
Gigabyte 790XT-UD4P
8GB Gskill 1600
BeQuiet Straight Power CM 480W
Sapphire HD5750

Warum gerade jetzt? Nun, es wird warm, und das Lüftungskonzept in meinem Sharkoon Rebel 9 muss ohnehin überarbeitet werden, was ich dann sehr gerne auch schriftlich festhalten könnte. So zeigt sich etwa die Lüftersteuerung des Netzteils völlig unbeeindruckt von Grafikkarten-Last, wohl weil der Gesamtstromverbrauch immer noch unter 50% der Nennleistung liegt, und regelt die Gehäuselüfter nicht stark genug hoch. Dadurch heizt sich die Grafikkarte ziemlich auf. In dem Zusammenhang wäre es schön zu wissen, wie sich ein so massiver hochwertiger Kühler nicht nur auf die CPU-Temperatur und deren OC-Möglichkeiten auswirkt, sondern auch auf die Grafikkarte und den Gesamttemperaturhaushalt. Ferner plane ich ein Update des Systems auf einen der letzten Phenom II X4 965.

Testablauf etwa wäre wie folgt:

1. Beschreibung Ist-Zustand der aktuellen Konfiguration mit Artic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
2. Ausführliche Temperaturtests und Lautstärkemessungen: Prime95, Furmark, Prime95+Furmark, Spielepraxis und x264-Kodierung
3. Beschreibung des Shamrock, 
4. Einbaubeschreibung
5. Test unter gleichen Bedingungen wie vorher.
6. Optimierung des Luftstroms im Gehäuse, Vergleichstest
7. Vergleich Betrieb des Shamrocks mit 1 Lüfter oder 2 Lüftern
8. Upgrade des Systems auf Phenom II 965, letzte Testrunde

Ich würde mich über die Testmöglichkeit sehr freuen und dem Kühler auch die Ehre erweisen, im System zu verbleiben, um später evtl Langfristerfahrungen ergänzen zu können.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest.

Getestet werden soll wie bisher auch mit meinem Core2Duo System. Nicht mehr tau frisch, aber dank OC kanns doch auch ganz ordentlich heizen 

Wert wird wieder auf gute Bilder und eine detailierte Beschreibung gelegt. Wie sonst halt auch. Wie die Sache ungefähr aussehen wird, kann man ja unten in den Links sehen


----------



## aliriza (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Wann werden die Gewinner bekannt gegeben ?
Wer hat gewonnen würde mich interessieren 

ich schon wieder nicht -.-


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Sind den die Gewinner schon ausgelost?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet, weshalb der Thread vorerst geschlossen wird. Die Auswahl und Bekanntgabe der Lesertester erfolgt in Kürze.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Die drei ausgewählten Lesertester wurden von mir via PN informiert. Die Namen veröffentliche ich, wenn ich die Zusagen erhalten habe.

Die Bewerber, die leider keine PN in ihrem Posteingang vorfinden, sollten den Kopf aber nicht hängen lassen: Nächste Woche starten wir den nächsten Lesertest mit CPU-Kühlern, für den sich wieder alle bewerben können.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Danke  , hast schon ne PM zurück 

Na, wen hats noch erwischt?


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. Juli 2012)

Fettes THX für die Möglichkeit zum Test


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Wow, in zehn Minuten hatte ich noch nie drei Zusagen zusammen. Da mir RainbowCrash sicherlich noch eine PN zurückschreibt, nachdem er sich schon im Thread gemeldet hat , bestätige ich die Lesertester:
- GoldenMic
- RainbowCrash
- Chinaquads


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Tja, wir sind halt flink wenns um was kühlendes für so nen Sommer geht


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. Juli 2012)

PN ging grade raus Sitz nur grade im Kino da dauerts mitm Handy n bisschen


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Das nennt man Einsatz. Dabei wird sich doch vor Montag eh nichts beim Käsekönig bewegen denke ich mal. Ist ja schließlich Freitag Abend.


----------



## aliriza (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

oh man schoon wieder nichts !
Neuer Lesertest Neues GLÜCK an alle die immer Pech haben ^^ !


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

vielen Dank für die Möglichkteiten den Kühler zu testen, ich sitz schon fleissig dran den H80 zu "benchen"


----------



## HairforceOne (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Schade, dass es bei mir nicht geklappt hat. Aber ich versuche weiter mein Glück. Und an die Tester: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ich bin gespannt was ihr da verzapft! 

Beim nächsten bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

h80 bench ist durch, jetzt h80 mit noctua p12 lüfter, iwie hat meine h80 ne macke, mal laut, mal leise, kein Plan -.- Watn Mist, ist schon die 2te aus der RMA


----------



## GoldenMic (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Bei mir kam heute das Paket an.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

meins wird heut von meiner frau abgeholt. 

Wenn ich mir die anderen News so ansehe, wurden die diagramme immer sehr schön eingebettet etc., gibt es da irgendwie ein faq zu?


----------



## GoldenMic (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Würde mich auch interessieren, Bin noch am überlegen wie ich die Tabellen/Diagramme am besten einfüge.
Ist schließlich mein erster Lesertest.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

meiner auch 

Wird ne ganz schöne Arbeit, beim H80 hab ich mittlerweile 8 Diagramme mit Lautstärke, Temperaturen usw


----------



## GoldenMic (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Darf man fragen wie du die Lautstärke misst?
Ich hab dazu leider keine Option außer meinen subjektiven Eindruck.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

hab da nen dezibelmessgerät.

alternativ db(a) apps aufs smartphone, sind zwar nicht ganz so genau, aber besser als garnichts.


----------



## Skysnake (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie du die Lautstärke misst?
> Ich hab dazu leider keine Option außer meinen subjektiven Eindruck.


 
Mit den Ohren und am Besten nem Vergleich zu anderen Produkten usw. 



Chinaquads schrieb:


> hab da nen dezibelmessgerät.
> 
> alternativ db(a) apps aufs smartphone, sind zwar nicht ganz so genau, aber besser als garnichts.


Meist eben NICHT! Die "billigen" dB Messer sind so rotzen schlecht, das man es gleich lassen kann. Die gehen 1. nicht weit genug runter, so das man erst Sachen überhaupt messen kann, die so laut sind, das es unerträglich ist und zweitens sind die Angaben meist so gotts schlecht, das man eh keinen vernünftigen Vergleich ziehen kann zwischen unterschiedlichen Tests. Nur innerhalb eines Tests kann man eben mit dem gleichen Messgerät eine Tendenz relativ gut angeben, da der statische Fehler, also quasi der Offset um den man falsch misst, recht groß ist, und dann eben elementiert wird, da man nur noch Differenzen vergleicht. Das ist schon ein großer Vorteil.

Allgemein BITTE BITTE BITTE, jetzt kommt der Physiker raus, sorry , immer die Daten des Messgeräts, das ihr verwendet mit angeben. Erst damit kann man eure Ergebnisse dann auch wirklich einordnen, ob die was taugen oder nicht. Optimal wären natürlich Fehlerbalken in den Diagrammen, aber das ist dann auch schnell etwas overkill  

Es ist halt schon entscheidend, was das Messgerät überhaupt kann und was nicht. Gerade Lautstärkemessungen sind EXTREM anspruchsvoll UND teuer, wenn man Sie wirklich qualitativ hochwertig machen will, damit man einen echten quantitativen Vergleich ziehen kann und nicht nur einen qualitativen.

Bzgl dem Einbetten. Schaut euch einfach mal einen meiner Tests an als Quote. Da sollten dann die entsprechenden Befehle mit eingeblendet werden. Wenns nicht klappt, bitte melden, ich such dann die entsprechenden Sachen für euch raus  Mir hatte da beim ersten Test auch jemand sehr nett dabei geholfen


----------



## Chinaquads (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

ich habe dieses hier: VOLTCRAFT DT 8820 Umwelt-Messgerät, Temperatur-, Luftfeuchte-, Beleuchtungsstärke und Schallpegel-Messgerät, im Conrad Online Shop | 101040

für einen einfachen test ist das vollkommen ausreichend.

anders als beschrieben, geht mein messgerät bis aus unter 20db runter

edit: das wäre sehr nett, wenn du die entsprechenden sachen raussuchen könntest, könnte man ja auch evtl. als faq bei den lesertests anpinnen .


----------



## Skysnake (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Die Angabe zur Messgenauigkeit ist sehr unzureichend für das Gerät...

Funktion
Messangaben
Messbereich
dB
Auflösung A/C LO
 Frequenzbereich 35 bis 100 dB
 Bewertungskurve A/C HI
 Genauigkeit 65 bis 130 dB
 Mikrofon 0,1 dB
         30 Hz bis 10 kHz
        A (Gehör), C (linear)
        ± 3,5 dB bei 94 dB, 1 kHz
        Kondensatormikrofon

Man hat +/- 3,5dB bei 94dB! Das ist verdammt viel. Insbesondere gilt die Aussage eben nur für 1kHz Frequenzen. Wies mit anderen Frequenzen aussieht wird nicht gesagt. Da kann man davon ausgehen, das man deutlich drüber liegen wird. Es kann zwar dB (A) gemessen werden, aber keine Ahnung, wie da die Gewichtung genau erfolgt. Wird aber recht sicher zu einem größeren Fehler als die +/- 3,5 dB bei 1kHz hinauslaufen. 
WICHITG: Es gibt auch Geräte, bei denen ein Frequenzgang von 10-100 Hz bis einige kHz angegeben ist. Da ist dann davon aus zu gehen, dass die +/- Y dB für den gesamten Frequenzbereich gelten.

Vor allem +/- 3,5 dB bei 94dB hört sich nicht viel an, aber das ist es! Das sind zwischen ~1,5 Pa und ~0,67 Pa! Also gerade mal die Festlegung ob etwas einen mehr als doppelt so hohen Schalldruck hat als etwas anderes.
Zudem sagt das noch gar nicht über die Lautheit aus, die in sone gemessen wird! Die hängt nämlich von der Frequenz ab, wie ich schon gesagt habe, und bei 1kHz ist unser gehör recht unempfindlich. Die gleichen Schalldrücke bei deutlich niedrigeren und höheren Frequenzen werden als sehr viel lauter empfunden. Dazu empfehle ich diese Grafik hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Lautstärke

Über den Frequenzgang wisst ihr nach solche einer Messung aber rein gar nichts.... Daher kann man auch gar nicht sagen, ob das eine jetzt lauter ist als das andere oder eben nicht. Können ja ganz unterschiedliche Frequenzen angeregt sein, die für den Schalldruck verantwortlich sind... (Wir haben ja +/- 3,5 dB! das sollten wir nicht vergessen. Das kann bei unterschiedlichen Frequenzen zu komplett falschen Ergebnissen führen)

Ich hoffe man erkennt, warum das Thema der Lautstärkemessung SEHR komplex und schwierig ist. Für mein Dafürhalten ist es daher einfach schlicht unmöglich als User auch nur halbwegs vernünftige quantitative Tests bzgl der Lautstärke zu machen. Mehr als eine qualitative Beschreibung der Eindrücke ist da einfach nicht zu machen.

PS:
Hier mal ein "billiges" Sone Messgerät, das "halb"wegs was taugt. 
Metrel C-MI 6301 EU FONS Schallpegel-Messgerät, Lärm-Messgerät 20 - 10000 Hz - Conrad Electronic - Europas fhrendes Versandhandelsunternehmen fr Elektronik und Technik
NTI Audio AL1 SET-CON Akustik-Set - Conrad Electronic - Europas fhrendes Versandhandelsunternehmen fr Elektronik und Technik
Da ist dann nämlich ein Frequenzanalyser dabei, mit dem man sich zur Not die Sone von Hand ausrechnen kann, wenn das Gerät das nicht schon selbst macht, hab ich jetzt nicht nachgeschaut.

Über das Thema lässt sich sp wunderbar diskutieren  Am Ende müsst ihr aber natürlich selbst entscheiden, was ihr da macht, und wie viel Wert ihr auf die Angaben legt. Ich hoffe allerdings, das nach dieser "kurzen" Ausführung bei euch das Bewusstsein für Messgeräte und deren "Qualitäten"/Aussagekraft geschärft wurde. Bei billigen Messgeräten gibts halt meist nen ganz dummen Hacken, wie hier halt die fehlende Kalibrierung über ein ganzes Frequenzspektrum... Btw. gibt auch welche mit Frequenzangabe, die nicht teurer sind  
VOLTCRAFT DL-161S USB-Schallpegel-Datenlogger, 31.5 Hz - 8 kHz, 30 bis 130 dB, Schallpegel-Messgerät, Lärm-Messgerät - Conrad Electronic - Europas fhrendes Versandhandelsunternehmen fr Elektronik und Technik

Man muss halt echt nur SEHR genau hinschauen. Wird so verdammt viel Schrott verkauft.... Gerade Multigeräte sind am Ende meist nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Hab zwar auch nen Multimeter, aber da weiß ich, das außer Temperatur und Volt-/Amperemeter die Dinger nichts taugen.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

in meinem test ist es eher als zusätzliches "extra zu sehen.

PS @ PCGH: Paketscheinnummer evtl. man kann mein Paket nicht finden -.-


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hier geht es zum nächsten Abschnitt unserers garantiert dopingfreien Kühler-Testmarathons: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...t-vier-cpu-kuehler-von-enermax-runde-2-a.html

@Chinaquads: Was meinst du damit, dass man dein Paket nicht finden kann? Da ich die Adressen erst Di. Nachmittag weitergereicht habe, wäre es nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn der Kühler erst heute/morgen ankommt. Für mich ist es schon ein kleines Wunder, dass Caseking es geschafft hat, dass GoldenMic bereits am Mi. Vormittag seine Sendung erhalten hat.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Enermax hat ja scheinbar wirklich die Spendierhosen an 

@Stephan:
Ich wohn halt wirklich fast genau in der geographischen Mitte Deutschlands. Fast alles was ich bestell ist spätestens nach 2 Tagen da, sofern verfügbar. Amazon ist da auch immer sehr flott. Wenn da etwas das Lager Abends um 9 verlässt ist das Zeug morgens um 9 bei mir. 
Neidisch? 

Achja @Caseking schonmal: Angemessene Verpackung, ist alles heil angekommen. Dankeschön dafür schonmal.


----------



## RainbowCrash (2. August 2012)

Meins ist heute auch angekommen, die Unverpackung war echt mehr als vorbildlich


----------



## Chinaquads (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

jo, meine auch 1a, sitz gerade fleissig am test


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Mal ne Blöde Frage, ich sitz grade vor dem Problem das ich pro Post die 15 Bilder-Beschränkung hab, funktioniert die Anker-Funktion auch von Beitrag 1 mit nem Inhaltsverzeichnis zu Beitrag 2? Ist zwar nicht die schönste Lösung aber das einzige was mir aktuell einfällt...


----------



## GoldenMic (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Wie weit ihr alle schon seid. 
Ich hab noch nichtmal angefangen und fühl mich jetzt richtig schlecht.


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie weit ihr alle schon seid.
> Ich hab noch nichtmal angefangen und fühl mich jetzt richtig schlecht.


 Ich hab das gute Stück bis jetzt nur ausgepackt und n bisschen was dazu geschrieben, mehr nicht 
Leistungsdaten werden dann morgen ermittelt


----------



## GoldenMic (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Ich hab das Teil bisher noch nicht ausgepackt, nur die Umverpackung um zu gucken ob auch das richtige angekommen ist 
Zugegeben hab ich aber auch den ganzen August frei


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Dann lass die Schachtel lieber zu, bei der Optik von dem Teil kann ich einfach nicht anders, ein Traum aus Alu und Nickel


----------



## GoldenMic (3. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Ich bin auch schon gespannt, aber noch muss der Gute warten. Komme zufällig noch an nen anderen Trumkühler den ich in den Test einbeziehen will und zeitlich drängt es ja bei mir nicht so.
Will auch wegen den Fotos nichts übereilen, bin da noch etwas am Grübeln was ich am besten als neutrale Unterlage nehme. Aber ich denke das wird alles schon werden


----------



## Jens4yy4me (4. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*

Hallo

ist abgelaufen. SChade denn ich hätte gerne gewusst um wieviel schlechter besser er ist als der Genisis in meinem Rechner.


----------



## GxGamer (4. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Mal ne Blöde Frage, ich sitz grade vor dem Problem das ich pro Post die 15 Bilder-Beschränkung hab, funktioniert die Anker-Funktion auch von Beitrag 1 mit nem Inhaltsverzeichnis zu Beitrag 2? Ist zwar nicht die schönste Lösung aber das einzige was mir aktuell einfällt...


 
Du kannst in deinem Profil auch Bilderalben erstellen.
Ich mach die Bilder immer einmal klein (zum Einbinden) und als Vollbild. Das kleine Bild nutzt man per IMG-Tag und das große verlinkt man dann darauf. Schon haste kleine Bilder die sich per Klick vergrößern.


----------



## RainbowCrash (4. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Du kannst in deinem Profil auch Bilderalben erstellen.
> Ich mach die Bilder immer einmal klein (zum Einbinden) und als Vollbild. Das kleine Bild nutzt man per IMG-Tag und das große verlinkt man dann darauf. Schon haste kleine Bilder die sich per Klick vergrößern.


 Alles klar, danke für den Tip dann überarbeite ich das ganze nochmal


----------

